
Alaska's 34-year basic income experiment - mortenjorck
http://www.marketplace.org/2016/03/12/economy/alaskas-annual-dividend-residents-adds
======
ZoeZoeBee
The Price of oil cratered and now the fund does not have the money to provide
the citizens with the income they've grown to depend on.

The experiment is a success at providing another example of Socialism being
great until running out of other people's money.

This does set us up for the next experiment, What happens to a frontier town
when the commodities which fueled it dry up?

~~~
johng
In this case I don't agree with it being Socialism. The "oil" belonged to the
people... not the government. So the people get the money. The thing is they
came to depend on it, and obviously the price is in the shitter. So the
dividend should be cut. It should be based entirely on how much the State is
making off the resource of the people. If it goes away, the people should be
prepared.

